
Learning with Texts (2020) - azurexp
https://sourceforge.net/projects/lwt/
======
azurexp
To give a bit of the backstory, Learning with Texts was a web application
written in JavaScript which allowed for a sort of computerized reading of
interlinear texts. However recently, Steve Kaufmann and LingQ have decided to
threaten legal action against the software (in the public domain/Unlicense
previously) to remove it from public circulation.

~~~
wkrause
Do you have a source that confirms LingQ filed the motion?

It seems like the most likely explanation, but I haven’t been able to find
much more context here outside of the update to sourceforge.

